# [SOLVED] Task manager looks strange



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

Today, my Task Manager started looking a bit odd. It lacks the status bar and tabs ("Processes", "Performance", etc), so the only thing that shows up is the running tasks window without anything around it. I tried using System Restore, and that brings it back to normal; however, restoring seems to do something to McAfee (it said the detection signature was more than 30 days old, and Windows SecurityCenter reported it as being off), so I don't really wish to have to revert if possible. Right now I've undid the restore and Task Manager is doing this again. 

I don't think it has to do with malware, since I've been surfing pretty safely recently and the system behaves no differently from before other than this. What's the problem, and how can I put this back to normal?

I've included a screen capture.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Task manager looks strange*

Hello,

Try double-clicking the border of the Taskmanager window.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/193050

http://www.askvg.com/no-border-on-task-manager-how-to-get-menubar-titlebar-back-in-task-manager/

Hope it helps.


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Task manager looks strange*

Oh wow, I clicked and right-clicked all over the thing and I never thought to try that?  Thanks for the quick reply! It's back to normal now.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Task manager looks strange*

Glad to help and Thanks for posting back with results.

You can mark the thread as solved under thread tools at the top of the page.


----------

